# Dashboard 365 days rating doesn't match with the app rating



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

I started a few weeks ago so my 365 days rating should match the app rating no? It seems like the app doesn't update regularly and it's not helping because the passengers see the app one which for me is lower.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

The rider app rating for the driver reflects your past 100 rating average and is rounded to the nearest tenth. It can be delayed in updating by up to two weeks.

Your dashboard average is your past 500 rating average and again can be delayed in updating.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Two weeks?? Why so long to update? As a technology company shouldn't it be faster and update as ratings come in? At the very least by the end of the day?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The rating is an average of your last 500 rides.... they say.

My 365 is over 3,000 rides at 4.88

My 30 day shows I did 311 rides, 4.87 rating. 

The driver app shows me as a 4.88

Uber does not update the rating in a timely manner.... if you are over 4.8 relax, if not work on it!


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> Two weeks?? Why so long to update? As a technology company shouldn't it be faster and update as ratings come in? At the very least by the end of the day?


After the problems we've seen on the technology side the past two weeks, calling Uber a technology company is laughable. They run an excellent legal, lobbying, and marketing operation though!


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

I started 3 weeks ago driving part time.

First week 2.5 dashboard (bad first day learning the ropes) - app still showed 5.
Second week 3.5 dashboard - app still showed 5.
Third week 4.17 dashboard - app now shows 3.75

From what I can tell I got all 5 ratings the last two weeks to bring me to 4.17 dashboard today. But today I have to drive around with a 3.75 rating showing on the app because it's not caught up with 365 days dashboard.

Who knows if I will even get pings with a 3.75 driver app rating?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lookilooki said:


> I started 3 weeks ago driving part time.
> 
> First week 2.5 dashboard (bad first day learning the ropes) - app still showed 5.
> Second week 3.5 dashboard - app still showed 5.
> ...


you will get many canceled rides, and you only have a week or two to get over 4.60 or you may be toast


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Over 4.6 from 3.75 or 4.17? Which one are they going by? Ugh.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

From what I've read here Newbies always start out like this. 

In time it will average out as you do more trips.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Yes I'm a newbie but chilled out for now haha.


----------

